# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Deutschland gewann den 2017 Confederations Cup

## chahoub

SONNTAG 2. Juli 2017 war Deutschland der Sieger des Confederations Cup nach Chile 1-0 schlagen. 
Die Auswahl von Deutschland gab einen Fußball Lektion, weil das Team, das die WM 2014 gewonnen war nicht da.
Wir sahen einen jungen, neuen talentierten Spieler, ein kollektives Spiel und gut organisiert .. 
Man kann eine Weltmeisterschaft 2018 vorhersehen, die mit der Schwebe und mit der Konkurrenz zwischen mehreren Auswahlen voll ist, so wie Brasilien, Argentinien, Frankreich, und selbstverständlich Deutschland, das auch ein Sieger des Euros 21 im Polen gewesen ist.

----------

